# Carp are not a sport fish in the UK



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

http://www.echocarp.co.uk/issues.htm


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by "not a sport fish" if you mean that you would go to jail if you shot them with a bow and arrow then you would be right...that link is referring to the importation of super specimens which happens because the carp is THE most POPULAR of all fish in the UK and Europe, 'Sport' fish or not......


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)




----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

Of course they are a 'sport' fish in the UK!I don't know where
you got that idea from this write up?Do you think this write
up was meant to lable the carp a 'trash fish' by UK standards?
If you read the first paragraph,it pretty much sums it!They
are concerned with the recent imports!And the potential
problems they could bring their existing carp stocks!Its 
a move to protect their 'sport' fish!


Most carp anglers in the UK don't want the carp (the big transplants)
from the mainland stocked in their waters anyway!They take pride
in their English grown carp...Fish with history...Hence the picture
they show...with the caption 'Old and English'...They don't want
to mess up those old stocks of English fish.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I doubt if they're considered "sport" fish anywhere,but I do believe that more people in Europe fish for carp way more than any other species.I would tend to think that over in the UK,Atlantic Salmon or Brown Trout would be considered as more of a sport fish than carp,or other more common fish.Unlike here,only money people get to fish the best salmon and trout rivers,so most of the more middle-class people resort to carp,or even pike fishing.I'm not slamming carp,or glorifying other fish here,personally,I could care less what they fish for over there.I have to admit,they do put up a good struggle when hooked,but until they tail walk across the surface,readily hit lures,and don't reside in some of the foulest,scum filled waters known to man,I can't recognize them as a game fish,never seen a state here in the U.S. that considered them a game fish either,that's good enough for me.


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

It would be interesting to know what the real definition of 'game' fish is..and who originally coined the phrase, because I'm not sure how the excuse for a wet paper bag fight of the Walleye would satisfy whatever criteria there is. 'Sporting' and 'Game' it is not...as is the Bass, which perhaps would be if it grew to any substantial size or was fished for with two or three pound test. Each to their own.... 

You are misinformed about the Carps abillity to survive in "some of the foulest, scum filled waters known to man", that is another one of those cultural myths..often they are a 'barometer' of water contamination being amongst the first species to suffer.


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Look at all the carp tackle out there.... Just the same as bass, musky, walleye.... I can't think of a freshwater fish that is more of a game/sport fish. Only thing they don't do is hit lures that look like some sort of modern art piece and they rarely jump when hooked. 

Only reason I can think that someone would post this is to stir the kettle a bit.....take a little jab.

Hey Dale  I'll be good


----------



## PAYARA (Apr 7, 2004)

River....And you doubt that carp are considered 'sport' fish
anywhere because.......?????


So what exactly are all these people fishing for carp(C&R)
around the world doing it for????I mean,when people fish
for bass and spend money on tackle,tournys,ect they
ARE 'sport' fishing?But When someone dose the same
for carp fishing....what are they doing???Not 'sport'
fishing?I don't understand?


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

Can someone find a clear definition of "gamefish" or "sportfish"?


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

BottomBouncer said:


> Can someone find a clear definition of "gamefish" or "sportfish"?


US definitions:


A fish that is regulated by law for recreational harvest.
www.stateofthesalmon.org/resource/glossary.asp
All species of the family Salmonidae (trout, salmon, grayling, whitefish and chars); all species of the genus Sander (sauger and walleye); all species of the genus Esox (northern pike and tiger muskellunge); all species of the genus Micropterus (bass); all species of the genus Polyodon (paddlefish); all species of the family Acipenseridae (sturgeon); the genus Lota (burbot or ling); the species Perca flavescens (Yellow perch); all species of the genus Pomoxis (crappie); and the species ...
fwp.state.mt.us/fishing/regulations/terms.html
Fish that are fished for as sport and subject to regulations of take.
fishandgame.idaho.gov/fish/glossary/
Inland game fish and such other game fish in coastal fishing waters as may be regulated by the Department.
www.ncwildlife.org/pg02_Regs/pg2d1.htm
any fish providing sport for the angler 
wordnet.princeton.edu/perl/webwn
A Game fish is a fish that is pursued for sport, regardless of whether the fisherman ultimately eats the fish. Gamefish may be part of a commercial fishery, such as salmon. They may also be exclusively fished for by recreational anglers, such as is the case with tarpon. The most common game fish are the billfish species, salmon, trout, and bass. Common game fish have been transported worldwide. ...
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Game_fish


----------



## The Kernel (Jul 11, 2005)

So the term 'Sport fish' clearly has the good sense to recognise the pursuit of all species, with the possible exception of the Coelacanth, as equal....In the real world some fish grow bigger and stronger and are more equal than others....


----------

